# Το τροχοπέδι είναι το αποπαίδι της τροχοπέδης;



## UsualSuspect (May 3, 2012)

Αποτελέσματα στο γκουγκλ:
τροχοπέδη: 221000
τροχοπέδι: 3320
τροχοπέδια: 629
τροχοπαίδι: 2130
τροχοπαίδια: 3

Με τόσους τροχοπε(αι)δικούς στην πιάτσα οι ορθοπαι(ε)δικοί μας μάραναν!
Στη φυλακή με χειροπαίδες (19300) :)


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2012)

Δε φταίει μόνο η ορθοπ*δική, φταίνε και τα Βατοπ**δια !


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

Ε με τόσα τροχοπέδια δεν είναι ν' απορεί μετά κανείς που και τ' αεροπλάνα προτιμούν να τροχοπεδούν αντί να τροχοδρομούν: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?29-Your-slip-is-showing-%CE%93%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%AC%CF%86%CE%B5%CF%82-(%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%B1)&p=71348&viewfull=1#post71348


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Σεισμός: τα πεδία παίζει.


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 3, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι ο πολλαπλασιασμός των ανορθογραφιών (που επηρεάζει τις αναφορές στο Google) οφείλεται στη μεταφορά αυτούσιων κειμένων (με copy/paste) από το ένα blogspot στο άλλο, όπως και στα facebooks. Λίγοι διηθούν το κείμενο ώστε να διορθωθούν χονδροειδή λάθη, πολλά εκ των οποίων γίνονται εκ παραδρομής. Πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν η αναλογία τροχοπαίδι/τροχοπέδη αντιστοιχεί στην πραγματικότητα. Τουλάχιστο αυτό θέλω να ελπίζω.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Πώς λέμε αλλιώς «κάτι νταγλαράδες τής κάνουν κολλητήρι»; Απάντηση: [Τα υψίπαιδα τής κολλάν’.]


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πώς λέμε αλλιώς «κάτι νταγλαράδες τής κάνουν κολλητήρι»; Απάντηση: [Τα υψίπαιδα τής κολλάν’.]


Ε τότε κι αυτείνα ας ενδώσει, ώστε να απολαύσει έρωτα υψηλού επί-παίδου!


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πώς λέμε αλλιώς «κάτι νταγλαράδες τής κάνουν κολλητήρι»; Απάντηση: [Τα υψίπαιδα τής κολλάν’.]



Chief, προσοχή: οι λέξεις που βρίσκονται μέσα στις αγκύλες σου είναι αόρατες (σ' εμένα). Τις είδα όμως (ροζέ) στο παρακατούλικο του Ζαζουλέως.
Πορκέ, πορφαβόρ;


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2012)

Διότι ο nickel τις είχε σε λευκό χρώμα (οπότε έπρεπε να τις επιλέξεις για να τις διαβάσεις), ενώ εγώ τους το άλλαξα στη δική μου ανάρτηση.


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

Τ' είπες_ τώρα_!!! 

ουάου, ιντιπουσιάσκα! :blink:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Άσκηση: Τα χρώματα του φόρουμ - Γρήγορος οδηγός (με την παλιά μορφή του φόρουμ)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Κάποιες πληροφορίες αποσπώνται με δυσκολία εδώ. Είτε είναι λευκασμένο κείμενο που θα πρέπει να επιλέξεις για να το δεις είτε κάποιος κρυφός σύνδεσμος ή υπεριπτάμενο κείμενο κρυμμένο σε ένα γράμμα. Αυτές οι πληροφορίες που αποσπώνται με δυσκολία ονομάζονται «κώδικας με βίντσι».

Κατάλαβες τώρα;

Όχι, σύνδεσμο δεν έβαλα.


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κατάλαβες τώρα;
> 
> Όχι, σύνδεσμο δεν έβαλα.




γουστάρωωω!


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Το «ι» του _υπεριπτάμενου_ το ερεύνησες;


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2012)

Ιιιι... Έχ'τι ξιφύγ'! Να σι δω στου απλικέισο τς μιθόδου, Μπέρνι.


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το «ι» του _υπεριπτάμενου_ το ερεύνησες;



Α, την πονήρω! Πώς το κάνεις αυτό καλέ; :woot:


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πώς το κάνεις αυτό καλέ; :woot:


Hover. Το κουμπάκι κάτω δεξιά (στα Advanced), δεξιά από το Strike (-S).


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Hover. Το κουμπάκι κάτω δεξιά (στα Advanced), δεξιά από το Strike (-S).




Αχά! Ώστε έτσι, ε;


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Επιστροφή στα γλωσσικά. Διότι δεν μπορεί να λείπει από το νήμα το παμπάλαιο σαχλό αστείο:

*— Καναπεδάκι θέλετε;*
Λέγεται σε κυρία, με τρόπο (εντονισμό) που αποσκοπεί να την αιφνιδιάσει, και, αφού αφήσετε την απορία να αναδυθεί στο βλέμμα της, κάνετε στροφή προς πιατέλα και δείχνετε το πραγματικό περιεχόμενο της προσφοράς σας.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2012)

Κλάσικ. Όταν μάθαινα τα πιτσιρίκια στην τάξη πώς να βάζουν με το πληκτρολόγιο διαλυτικά ή διαλυτικά με τόνο, 
τα έβαζα να γράψουν το εξής:

- Πείνασα. Πάμε για φαΐ;
- Τι να φάμε; Παϊδάκια;

Όποιο δεν το έγραφε σωστά, το έτρωγαν τ' άλλα παιδάκια, του λιάνιζαν τα παΐδια.


----------



## Themis (May 4, 2012)

Πραγματικά, ολ τάιμ κλάσικ το παιδάκια/παϊδάκια. Έτσι έμαθα στην κόρη μου τα διαλυτικά πριν καν πάει στο σχολείο και έκτοτε δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------

